# best value for the price?



## CRandolph (Feb 22, 2012)

I have my 8 month old German Shepherd, Nala. Currently i am feeding her Royal Canin German Shepherd puppy dry food. As far as her health, she is doing wonderful on this food. But it is so hard to get her to eat it by itself, unless i sit there and tell her to eat it. She doesn't act like she isn't hungry, but more like she isn't interested in the taste of this dog food. The price at $60 for a 34 lb bag is hard to buy, especially if she doesn't even like what i'm getting her. So my question, is your opinion on the best dog food for the money. It's getting hard to spend that kind of money on this food right now, so i was wondering what the best food is for a decent amount of money? But i would also like to know what your own GSD does the best on?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Best value for money: Victor. 

My dogs have done well on just about anything that's not made by Diamond. Diamond foods (including 4Health and Kirkland) gave them intermittent diarrhea. My senior eats Precise and my young dog eats Victor both are doing fabulously.


----------

